# Whirligigs!



## theusername (May 24, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I recently had this really weird feeling, like I HAD to do something. All of a sudden I felt like it would be really cool if I made a whirligig. I looked it up on Google and I saw two things:
1. How to make a "whirligig" out of a piece of paper. I saw a picture and that is NOT the kind of whirligig I was thinking of.
2. Instructions using weird words on how to make it out of wood.

If you haven't already guessed, I know NOTHING about working with wood. I might not even have the right supplies, but that's not a big problem.

I'm only a teenager (13-18), and I don't know how to do anything with wood. I might be able to get help from my dad if it's really needed, but I could try doing it alone, too.

So, basically, I wanted to know if anyone could help me.

Can someone please explain to me, not using complicated words, what TOOLS I need, how many (and what size of) pieces of wood I need, and what I would need to do to make the whirligig work. Remember, I know NOTHING about working with wood. I hope it's possible, and thanks A TON if you help me.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*First, You'll need a concept or plan*

Before you talk about tools, that will come later based on what you want to make, check out this search for ideas:
http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=slv8-&p=whiligigs&type=
There are at least a million whirligigs! :laughing:
After you come up with the design you want, make a sketch., or show us a photo, We'll go from there.:yes: bill


----------

